# How to Remove a Recovery Console Password



## GatewayTech (Feb 24, 2005)

I promised to post this awhile ago. WinXP, of course.. Check it out:

*What to do if the Recovery Console password does not work?*
(This is only if you can get into windows. If it is a unmountable boot volume then reload windows) 
Always back up the registry before you make changes in it. 
Click start > run > Type in Regedit 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Setup\RecoveryConsole 
Double click on the SecurityLevel and change from 0(zero) to 1(one) 
Close regedit and it will be saved. 
At this point you can reboot to the disk and go into the Recovery Console option. When asked for the Administrator password press enter and it will now let you enter the recovery console. 

To Install Recovery Console as a choice for the boot option: 
1. Insert the Windows XP CD. It may auto run. Close the window. 
2. Click Start. 
3. Click Run. 
4. Type CMD. 
5. Type D: (Replace D with the drive letter containing the Windows XP CD). 
6. Type cd i386 to change the directory. 
7. Type winnt32 /cmdcons 
8. Follow the on screen instructions. 
Make sure you remove the XP cd before you reboot. If errors come up just ignore 
them and REBOOT. 
Note: The Recovery Console is installed into the Boot.ini. When the PC is booted the choice to 
either start in Windows XP or the Recovery Console is displayed. The Recovery Console does not 
require a Admin password.


----------

